# AAA On Sunday 2/28/10



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Hhhmmmm.....maybe


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

Hmm... yer temptin me.. almost have enough snow melted on the edge of my field where I can get out and shoot distance, just need to get the chainsaw out and clear a fallen pine from the 30yd line.. then I can get to 80.. :becky:

But.. real shooting sounds like more fun than chainsaw'n tomorrow.. :nod: :lol:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

I am going over to Nino's to work on the bow NOW....

if I can talk him into it we will be there :wink: I think we can do a rangefinder class :chortle:


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

Brown Hornet said:


> I am going over to Nino's to work on the bow NOW....
> 
> if I can talk him into it we will be there :wink: I think we can do a rangefinder class :chortle:


I have no marks for the Cat (other than 7 and 20yds.. lol), but I do have an Alien setup to shoot..


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

not gonna make it.....things didn't really go as fast as expected today so I didn't get any shots through the new setup yet. :doh:


----------



## Rattleman (Jul 6, 2004)

Brown Hornet said:


> not gonna make it.....things didn't really go as fast as expected today so I didn't get any shots through the new setup yet. :doh:


Ahhh so you PUNKED out huh?? That is OK we still had 23 snow bunnies today.


----------

